# Swine Flu



## Giosan (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey Guys!

I was wondering how people in other countries are dealing with the Swine Flu? It's a bit 50 - 50 here. Some people are convinced it will be huge and others just laugh about it.

I myself can't really make up my mind, because i don't know what to believe.

If I get sick I will just see a doctor to be sure, right? The doctors here are stupid though, they just wave at you and think you're crazy.

So! I'm curious what you think of this. Do you know anybody with the flu?

[SIZE=8pt][/SIZE]

Ps: I do have a autoimmune disease which makes me less protected agains other diseases. They say people with that have more risk. But i'm not sure if it is more than just regular flu... regular flu makes me already feel like dying  So i really don't know...


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm pretty worried about it, like Sandra my immune system is pretty low, all my immunity has to come from outside. i'va got a heart disease, that's also the reasen why the common cold is more common in my body than bloodcells.

We are going to prevent it as much as we can and we're going to the hospital to ask about it.

i don't think this is something to laugh about. it can kill healthy persons, let alone people witha bad medical condittion.


----------



## MingMing (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL Well,... I live in the birthhouse of swine flu, Mexico, but well I knew about this cousin of a friend that got infected but that about it :S

I think the main problem was that even though there is an excistant medicine for it there were not enough (at least here in mex) for everyone, what Mexico -I know 2nd world country :S- did was shutting down everything for 10 days, schools, theatres, museums, universities, restaurants, clubs, everything, so the virus could get somehow "controlled", and here the news just gave wrong facts and people become nuts and obsessed about it (includying me, I stupidly canceled a roadtrip with a friend thanks to my paranoia)

Im pretty sure it was just something to focus the attention of the people at, just like last year  crappy economy world wide.

I believe Holland is probably the only country with 2 dosis of tamiflu per habitant, so in case you get it you will get ur medication


----------



## Opivy (Jul 6, 2009)

I know we had at least 1 swine flu death here in San Diego, and people were pretty scared - but now it just seems like joke material.

I got sick around that time, and you can bet i was scared!


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 6, 2009)

i think it's just a matter of time before somebody dies here in holland. it's scary.

whenever somebody get's a cold they'll be scared now.

And LOL @ your location opivy XD


----------



## Giosan (Jul 6, 2009)

Ah i see!

I just don't see what makes it so fatal? I think if you get sick and you don't see a doctor soon, the chance might be there. But if you just go to a doctor and get medicine, nothing to worry about?!

Hehe Holland has got plenty, well good to hear!


----------



## Rick (Jul 6, 2009)

Few have died from it here in the US. I would be more worried about the regular flu. I can't recall ever having any flu as I rarely get sick so you can say I am not worried about it at all.


----------



## Opivy (Jul 6, 2009)

haha, thanks idol =)

I get sick quite often, but for some reason - i'm not too worried about the swine flu.


----------



## bassist (Jul 6, 2009)

Rick said:


> Few have died from it here in the US. I would be more worried about the regular flu. I can't recall ever having any flu as I rarely get sick so you can say I am not worried about it at all.


Completely agree.

Honestly swine flu was over hyped by the media.


----------



## pohchunyee (Jul 6, 2009)

I agree!!! Every year, common flu kill thousand of individual. Swine flu only kill hundred. The media is making it 10X scarier than it is!!


----------



## beckyl92 (Jul 6, 2009)

7 in the UK have died. 3 died yesterday/today  

im not really worried about it to be honest. i never get ill


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 6, 2009)

pohchunyee said:


> I agree!!! Every year, common flu kill thousand of individual. Swine flu only kill hundred. The media is making it 10X scarier than it is!!


It hasn't been around for that long  

and it's 425


----------



## MingMing (Jul 6, 2009)

I think that it was scary because

1.- "they didnt know what it was nor if it had a cure"

2.- it started killing people in Mexico BUT they didnt say this people lived in rural places, they didnt say that these people didnt go to a doctor after 3 days of being sick, they waited for 2 weeks before going to a hospital and by then it was too late, they didnt say these people were all of them in the lower economic level, which in other countries means poverty here is a middle class, a lower one, but a middle class after all, and the people that died were all low class, people that dont have a tv or even a radio to hear the news, that dont have a car to go to a "city" and get medicines.

3.- I dont want to insult anyone but also getting infected was a lack of hygiene, maybe ate something with the hands before washing hands or god I dont know sneezing and just letting the virus fly free.

Dont get me wrong, I love the country I live in, but it has so much potential and the gov just rather keep people in ignorance than making them grow. so sad. But yeah lol good to know holland have enough medication


----------



## jameslongo (Jul 6, 2009)

Australia is a bit 50/50 as well. Sydney is a bit meh about it. Most affected is the state of Victoria in the nation's SE. We've had 3 deaths so far but hardly cause for alarm in my opinion, since one of them had cancer &amp; another was morbidly obese. So they both had pretty hefty cofactors for the disease. As far as viruses go, swine flu is intermediate. Nothing like the dreaded avian flu.

It was funny during my first exam though. The supervisors said that if you start feeling a bit nauseous or head-achey, leave the exam immediately &amp; go to the nurse. "We're not taking our chances with swine flu," they said. LOL.


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 6, 2009)

During my travel in both May and June, i logged in close to 50-hour of flying time and many more hours of public transportation time (MTR, Bus, Ship, etc) what I found out on the effort of controlling swine flu was different in separate part of the world.

Hong Kong - High alert!!! sign board on swine flu warning and control can be seen every where. All lift/elevators are subjected to sterilization and disinfection every 2 hour. People wearing mask everywhere. Yet, there was no single fatality from swine flu by the time i left HK. Obviously, Hongky haven't forgotten about the deadly SARS back in 2005. Upon arriving HK, we have to get through thermal scan. HK airport workers seeing us US passengers as diseases carrier, as soon as we step out of the plane the airport workers put on your mask immediately :lol: We are also required to fill up a health form declaring that we have no fever, sore throat, cough, etc basically any syntoms of flu.

Macau - Not so bad, obviously the are more interested in visitor sdepositing the money in hotel casino. HOwever, we are still required to fill up a health declaration form.

Malaysia - While it is not as strict as in HK. Getting out of the airport is a choas. Thermal scan + themal check (ear), any slight fever there will another room with doctors waiting.

USA - being the worst among the countries I visited with multiple deaths and most infected from swine flu, there is no thermal scan or any health declaration upon imigration check. No one wearing mask.

I took a flu shot before my trip just in case. The doctor told me the situation is overkill as it is not deadly unless a person has other chronic diseases. I agree.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 7, 2009)

Poor Chun and Yen! You must be particularly vulnerable to this type of 'flu'. All I need is a dab of tiger balm red, and I'm ready for anything!


----------



## gadunka888 (Jul 7, 2009)

now that there are over a thousand cases of H1N1, singapore is starting to panic. Everyone thinks that the swine flu will be like the SARS outbreak. no deaths so far. We students are rejoicing however, because the H1N1 outbreak could mean no school(just e-learning)!


----------



## revmdn (Jul 7, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Poor Chun and Yen! You must be particularly vulnerable to this type of 'flu'. All I need is a dab of tiger balm red, and I'm ready for anything!


I use the white kind, the red one stains.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm not worried at all. If I get sick, I probably won't even go to the doctor. Haha. If I die, then oh well, it's not like I was going to live forever anyway.

I don't know if this is correct, but it's supposed to be scary because it can mutate extremely quickly.


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 7, 2009)

OGIGA said:


> I'm not worried at all. If I get sick, I probably won't even go to the doctor. Haha. If I die, then oh well, it's not like I was going to live forever anyway.


+1


----------



## agent A (Jul 8, 2009)

OGIGA said:


> I'm not worried at all. If I get sick, I probably won't even go to the doctor. Haha. If I die, then oh well, it's not like I was going to live forever anyway.


That is a very negative outlook on life.


----------



## MingMing (Jul 8, 2009)

VERY, I agree... well maybe OGIGA is emo  that would explain it


----------



## Giosan (Jul 8, 2009)

haha emo


----------



## bassist (Jul 8, 2009)

OGIGA said:


> I'm not worried at all. If I get sick, I probably won't even go to the doctor. Haha. If I die, then oh well, it's not like I was going to live forever anyway.


I agree with this :&gt;


----------



## aje88 (Jul 8, 2009)

yeah my friend manuel has it. common symtoms are diarea, vomiting, fever, coghing, sneezig, !well! just flu symptoms !ok! i live in a city where most of the people who have the flu live here and are to poor to afford to go to the doctor so the flu is just spreading more my school was closed for 3 weeks just cus of the flu. :lol: but if i had even one symptom id run to the doctors office like a cheetah chasing an antelope! :lol:


----------

